
Saying Goodbye to Flash in Chrome - Daviey
https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/saying-goodbye-flash-chrome/
======
tannhaeuser
I know we (Google, Apple, and also me) were busy getting rid of Flash and
other "impure content" from the web since 2007 (when the iPhone was released)
and 2009 (when HTML5 became a thing), but with only two and a half browser
monstrosities left in 2019, and HTML5 basically a failed standard, I'm not
sure anymore that it was a good idea. Flash enabled many non-programmers to
develop games and educational content (but mostly ads, admittedly), and it's
scene graph was a strictly more appropriate approach compared to HTML/DOM and
ad-hoc JavaScript libs for the job.

------
sidcool
2017

~~~
Daviey
The reason I shared it is because Chrome popped up with a warning bar today,
saying "Flash Player will no longer be supported after December 2020" and
suggesting I turn it off now. The linked article on the bar was to this
content.

